# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  Downloading videos

## andynap

Going to Denver tomorrow and now that domestic flights no longer show movies I am downloading Up in The Air from iTunes- $3.99 on my laptop.

----------


## BBT

Just finished watching it. Delta had it on my LAX to Atlanta flight

----------


## andynap

USAIR didn't have movies from PHL to SXM so I'm figuring they won't East to West either.

----------


## amyb

Again, Congrats to the parents and the grandparents on your grandson's big day. When is the baptism?

----------


## BBT

Andy they might I have better luck EW and WE than NS. They seem to think it's a short flight.

----------


## andynap

Well at least I am guaranteed to see a movie I like.

----------


## andynap

> Again, Congrats to the parents and the grandparents on your grandson's big day. When is the baptism?




Thank you. Baptism at 9 AM on Sunday.

----------


## amyb

Plenty of time. happy trails......

----------


## KevinS

Up In The Air has significant AA product placement.  Are you allowed to watch that movie on US?

----------


## andynap

> Up In The Air has significant AA product placement.  Are you allowed to watch that movie on US?




LOL- it's on my computer and I am buried in Row 3F- no one will see

----------


## Larry

We loved that movie Andy.  Enjoy.

----------


## amyb

What a simply gorgeous day for flying anywhere!

The sun is bright and I will be off to NYC for a college sorority reunion later in the day. A day to sing on the open road if I only could, whistle a happy tune.

----------


## andynap

It's sunny up here too

----------


## JEK

If you had an iPad you could watch it 5-6 times on one charge :)

----------


## Voosh

Oh nooo - 



 


 :cool:

----------


## BBT

And only pay the Mobile rate for wireless internet on GOGO

----------


## andynap

I have my Touch also and paid for that not the laptop. Needed the battery for the movie

----------

